# Hawai airfare



## cirkus (Sep 4, 2008)

Heading to Hawaii?
Just in time for the end of summer, Delta Air Lines is offering discounted one-way fares between Hawaii and select domestic cities now through September 18, 2008. Fares to Honolulu (HNL) start as low as $279 from LAX, capping at $379 from Charleston, SC (CHS) or Washington-Dulles (IAD). Flights are also on sale to Kona (KOA) and Lihue (LIH) from Atlanta ($349), LAX ($299, $289) and JFK ($369). There are no blackout dates, however travel must be completed by November 19, 2008. For more information visit www.delta.com. AM


----------



## Mimi (Sep 8, 2008)

Now that the kids are back in school, it looks like the airlines are having trouble filling their planes. Fares to Hawaii from the northeast are also very low, in the $400 range.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 8, 2008)

The first couple weeks of September have always been slow.  Maybe that is a good time to plan for next year.


----------



## Hoc (Sep 8, 2008)

cirkus said:


> Heading to Hawaii?
> Just in time for the end of summer, Delta Air Lines is offering discounted one-way fares between Hawaii and select domestic cities now through September 18, 2008. Fares to Honolulu (HNL) start as low as $279 from LAX, capping at $379 from Charleston, SC (CHS) or Washington-Dulles (IAD). Flights are also on sale to Kona (KOA) and Lihue (LIH) from Atlanta ($349), LAX ($299, $289) and JFK ($369). There are no blackout dates, however travel must be completed by November 19, 2008. For more information visit www.delta.com. AM



If those are round trip fares, they are good.  If they are each way, based on a round trip, then you double them and they are still extremely high.


----------



## Hoc (Sep 8, 2008)

Just checked. Those fares are each way, based on a round trip.  What's more, they don't include taxes and fees.  So, double them and then add another $30 or so, and you will get the real fares.

Still not worth paying, in my book.  Wait until the fares fall next year.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 27, 2008)

*Just Checking...*

We're going to the Westin Princeville in March.  Any advice on when the best airfare sales will be and what kind of prices we should expect to pay from the West Coast?

Thank you!


----------



## cgeidl (Oct 29, 2008)

*Hawaiian good fall and winter prices*

Saw Phoenix for #340 RT and West Coast a bit higher today.Seems low to me.


----------



## seaview (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info
We would be coming back from the other direction.
Be in Honolulu/Wakiki area between the frist and 8th of Dec 2008.

Hoping to find a good price flight to East Coast around the 8/9th. 
Charleston, SC would be good. Will check with Delta.
Any other ref or fares? 

Thanks,
We are new to posting.
Any ref location to maybe an exchange of points or timeshare reservation for tickets.


----------



## hibbeln (Nov 16, 2008)

I just booked our airfare for next summer......June 23 to July 3.  Fares from Detroit (all taxes and fees included) were just over $1,000.  Luckily I have been saving up FF miles on NWA since our last trip to Hawaii in 2007, so I booked 4 of our tickets using FF miles and the 5th ticket I used NWA's Flex-Fare and booked one way using FF and paid for the other way.  Total cost for that 5th flight was just over $400.  The other FF tickets cost me I think $48 for taxes or fees or something a piece.  Boy was my husband happy.


----------



## AKE (Nov 16, 2008)

I booked 2 weeks ago for April 2009 flying from Ottawa (Canada) to Honolulu.  Including taxes, I paid $860 a person (canadian $) on Continental.


----------



## slabeaume (Nov 16, 2008)

AA had fares from St. Louis to Lihue (a little more for Honolulu even though some of the Lihue routes went through Honolulu) for a whopping $422 RT plus another $40 or so in taxes and fees through March.  I'm going then, but already had award tickets reserved, darn it.  These were fares from last week, not sure if they're still that cheap.


----------



## Technosurfer (Nov 19, 2008)

Yup its looking like bit slow.


----------



## camachinist (Nov 19, 2008)

We're outbound SFO-LIH this Sunday and I'm seeing only 4 unassigned seats in economy (762) and they're overselling by a bunch, likely due to 20 seats still unassigned in F. Maybe we'll see some op-ups 

Same with return on 11/30. Oversell. I smell a VDB.  Yum...

So, full aircraft (I'm seeing this through UA's system to HI) for Thanksgiving week, anyway...

I got a friend booked to KOA for the week after Thanksgiving for 527 all-in out of our local (FAT) about 10 days ago. Same was available on our flights (I booked awards for us prior). Hence the oversell .....

Pat


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 19, 2008)

I picked up $650pp for Milwaukee to Honolulu 8/29-9/12 (09) which is about as low as I've ever seen or paid for that route . . . on NWA earlier this week.  Of course, we have to add the $15 for our first checked bag each, but still, I was happy with the rate and proceeded to book.  (Milwaukee to Hawaii has never been a cheap ticket . . . and this year using FF miles was impossible for the base number of miles.)


----------



## Fletcher921 (Nov 19, 2008)

It makes me feel nauseated to see Hawaii fares so high...  We have been so spoiled - flying there for no more that $350 each year in May.

Wah, wah wah...


----------



## charford (Nov 19, 2008)

For those in or near Canada, Air Canada is having a sale until tomorrow. I saw RT fares of $521 direct from YVR and about $600 with one stop from YYZ. Those are USD fares.


----------



## roadsister (Nov 19, 2008)

Question about seat availability....
I have heard if you have a Hawaiian Visa card that when you use it to book there are seats that would show as not available to others are actually available when you have their card....true???


----------

